
Julian Assange to Be Expelled from Ecuadorian Embassy in London - wyldfire
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1110035/Julian-Assange-news-WikiLeaks-Ecuador-embassy-london-expelled-INA-paper-edward-snowden
======
cgoecknerwald
The article does not mention that WikiLeaks claims the expulsion is punishment
for revealing corruption within high levels of the Ecuadorian government. [1]

> "WikiLeaks cited the unidentified person as saying the planned expulsion is
> a response to the organization’s recent tweet linking to a website that
> alleged money laundering and corruption during Ecuadorian President Lenin
> Moreno’s time as United Nations special envoy for the disabled in Geneva."
> [2]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1113923253150670848](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1113923253150670848)

[2]
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-05/ecuador-t...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-05/ecuador-
to-expel-assange-within-hours-to-days-wikileaks-says)

------
pinewurst
Note this is the Express - the source of too many articles about planet Niburu
coming to destroy the Earth.

~~~
acct1771
Being willing to publish anyone's stories is just like reading dead comments.
There are diamonds in the rough - don't miss them.

------
auslander
I would sneak out with fake beard, buy papers and hide in Thailand years ago.

------
skilled
Express == garbage journalism.

